
Complexity Explorables - zeristor
http://complexity-explorables.org/
======
dang
This looks like an interesting site. But rather than posting a home page, it
would be better to find the most interesting thing or two on the site and post
those instead. Then there's something meatier to discuss.

We've found that when people post lists, which a home page is a kind of,
discussion tends to be about the lowest common denominator of the list items
([https://hn.algolia.com/?query=by:dang%20denominator&sort=byD...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=by:dang%20denominator&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=comment&storyText=false&prefix=false&page=0)).

